# My modified Jet mini rose engine



## low_48 (Feb 1, 2009)

Didn't want to hijack the other discussion on the Modern Rose machine. Here is the machine I have modified. I will be showing it at the Midwest Penturners Gathering.


----------



## scotti158 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, very innovative,  gotta appreciate the thought that went into that!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 1, 2009)

will be showing it at the Midwest Penturners Gathering

Would be worth making the trip there if it wasn't so cold and so far. That is a very impressive jig that you have built. Please post some of the nice work that it is capable of doing.


----------



## me2cyclops (Feb 1, 2009)

very nice design , most don't have the ability to still use the tailstock.
I like it


----------



## wolftat (Feb 5, 2009)

Where did you find plans for that machine?


----------



## marcruby (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm impressed.  I'd like to see some shots of the other side, etc.  It almost looks like I could do that all by my inept self.

Marc


----------



## wolftat (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I have most of the parts, including a spare mini lathe, the only thing I don't have is a clue..


----------

